

RICON2012 Talks Announced; Brewer, Hellerstein, Flake To Keynote - pharkmillups
http://basho.com/blog/technical/2012/08/23/ricon-talks-announced/

======
Ixiaus
I really hope I can go to this! Yay for Basho, very exciting company.

